# HD Recorders for Sky



## LyNx (18 Apr 2007)

I've been putting off upgrading to sky+ for a while as i don't want the extra movie channels to get the subscription for free..anyway. 

I'm looking at HD-recorders and i have a few questions for the people in the know. 

Can you set it up to record various channel one after another. Ie, sky1 @ 9pm, sky news @ 11pm and playboyTV, i mean home and leisure @ 12pm? 

Do you get an on screen menu for planning the programs to be recorded? 

Is it easier to just upgrade to sky+


----------



## Russell (18 Apr 2007)

I have been on sky+ since Christmas and watch less TV but never miss what I like. Its convenient and easy would not be without it now


----------



## Dad (18 Apr 2007)

I've got a HD recorder & it works pretty much like a video recorder. If you want to record different sattelite channels, then you have to program those to switch channels seperately via the sky box. Can be a bit of a faff as it's twice the set up. 

From what I've seen sky+ is much simpler (but not worth £10 a month to me).


----------



## gidon (18 Apr 2007)

Stand alone HDD recorders can do what you want but they are not as slick as Sky+. 
If you can get Freeview you could consider a Freeview HDD recorder - this works just like Sky+ (EPG - electronic prgramme guide) - and if you get one with a dual tuner can also record one channel while watching another or even record two at the same time.
If you can get Freeview and have BT Total Broadband - you could consider BT Vision. There is no sub plus you have access (a little limited at present) to video on demand over your broadband link. My parents just got rid of Sky + (they hated paying the sub) and now have BT Vision and love it.
I personally have a Toshiba HDD recorder / DVD recorder - which does the job. But then we don't have Freeview here .
Cheers
Gidon
PS you might find some useful info here:
http://www.radioandtelly.co.uk/


----------



## Vormulac (18 Apr 2007)

I have a Pioneer PVR that works exactly like a video recorder, it has an on-screen tv guide just like your sky/cable does, and it changes the channel on the Sky box and then records the program. It's a fabulous piece of kit.


----------



## matt (18 Apr 2007)

Using the Virgin Media V+ system. Got a good deal as a result of threatening to abandon them for Sky following the withdrawal of Sky channels from Virgin's line up.

Anyway - it's great. I could never be bothered with using videos but, with V+, it's a breeze - both recording and playback.


----------



## LyNx (19 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the input.

We don't have a strong signal for freeview around here so i can't opt for that one.

I've looked at the Toshiba hd-recorder but the wife is worried it can't change the channels on the sky box. Does it have some sort of link between the sky box to be able to change the channels or does it work another way. May have a look on the toshiba site for details.

Is the dvd player on the toshiba any good?


----------



## Vormulac (19 Apr 2007)

My Pioneer one (and I think this system is used by quite a few different makes) has a little ir emitter on the end of a thin black cable that plugs into the back of the recorder, you route it around to the front of your sky/cable box and then when the recorder needs to change the channel to record a program it simply sends the same signal that your handheld remote control would and bingo - channel changed! Works like a charm.


----------



## Gerry (28 May 2007)

From the first of July Sky are dropping the Sky+ charge and it will be free with any package not just the premium ones.

Gerry


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 May 2007)

Hi Gerry



Gerry":1jprh7fn said:


> From the first of July Sky are dropping the Sky+ charge and it will be free with any package not just the premium ones.



Is that just for new customers?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Gerry (29 May 2007)

No it's for everyone! Part of Skys plan to trounce Virgin and steal all it's customers.
http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/sky-news ... tions.html

Gerry


----------



## LyNx (29 May 2007)

looks like existing customers too.

Sweet, as we just had the sky+ box installed :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 May 2007)

Hi Gerry

Thanks for the link.

You have to buy the Sky+ box (99) plus installation (60 now, 30 from July 1st) and the 10 per month fee goes from July 1st.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Gerry (29 May 2007)

It's still cheap for a hd recorder with fully integrated viewing guide etc..
You could always look on ebay for a second hand one too.

Gerry


----------



## woodbloke (29 May 2007)

I don't know anything about current set ups, I have a Freeview box hooked up to my old Sony black box TV which works well. My question is will HD TV ever be available thru' terrestial or Freeview channels? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 May 2007)

woodbloke":3l6xzzei said:


> My question is will HD TV ever be available thru' terrestial or Freeview channels?



Rob, Ofcom is probably your best source of reliable information about this sort of thing. Quite a lot of information on their website http://www.ofcom.org.uk/research/tv/bbcmias/hdtv/ If that doesn't give you the information you want, they have a helpful enquiry desk.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (29 May 2007)

Paul - just a general enquiry really. When, and if HD telly becomes available without having to line Murdoch's pockets then I'll probably go for a decent flat screen TV and HD recorder, but I suspect that's a few years down the road. Fwiw we don't really watch a lot of TV (no soaps or reality TV of_ any_ description) and SWIMBO's _very_ careful about letting me have too much access to the zapper :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 May 2007)

Rob, a quick look at the Market Impact Assessment documents relating to the BBC's proposals suggests that their HDTV stuff will be available 'Free-to-view'. I hope so - like you we only have a Freeview box. I find most commercial TV pretty awful.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## devonwoody (31 May 2007)

Have you noticed lately that BBC television is substituting program advertising betweeen program changes on a similar scale to commercial adverts on the other channels.

I just wonder if we are being groomed?


----------

